# الطين كمادة مضافة لتصنيع الورق



## melix-man (28 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم اخواني اخواتي 
هل صحيح ان الصين تستعمل الطين كمادة مضافة لتصنيع الورق؟
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 يوليو 2015)

دى خامة تشينا كلاي او الطفلة الصيني وهي ماده مالئة فيللر يعني لزياده الوزن وبالتالي قلة الكلفه وهى لونها ابيض مش طين زى بتاعنا اساسها بيكون سليكات الومنيوم فكمان بيدى بياض و عتامه للورق وصلابة كمان


----------



## melix-man (29 يوليو 2015)

شكرا لك استاذي على هذه المعلومة 
اريد ان اسألك؟ هل ممكن أضيفها للب الورق لدي؟ حيث انني اعمل هذا اللب من كرتون البيض
وفي الاخير اجفف لب ورق البيض في الفرن للحصول على عينة ذات مسام و صلابة ( أنظر الصور)
هل ممكن ان استعمل تشينا كلاي؟ و تجعل العينة أكثر صلابة
شكر لك استاذي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 يوليو 2015)

هى تضاف للب الورق فعلا. لكن كرتون البيض تتم صناعته من مخلفات مصانع الورق في الاغلب وتسمي الطينه وتكون نسبة الفيللر فيها كبيرة . فقد لا تحتاج الي اضافتها مرة اخري. ولكن اجابة سؤالك يمكن الاضافة


----------



## melix-man (30 يوليو 2015)

ساجربها إشاء الله أستاذي و أخبرك بالنتائج
شكرا لك أتحفتنا بمعلومات قيمة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 يوليو 2015)

لا شكر علي واجب


----------

